# Iyanla:  "fix My Life" -- Gay Preachers -- Part 3 Of 3 ...



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2015)

Watching now and will post more later.

From what I've viewed so far, these men are in serious bondage to this spirit of sin.  

They cannot preach the Gospel without admitting God's truth that this is a life of sin.   And from this truth they will then be set free.    Jesus died and took this sin to the Cross as He did with all sins.   The sin of homosexuality does not have immunity from repentance.  

Christians, please feel free to post your views about this.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have nothing against Iyanla but I can never understand why Christians go to the world for help in spiritual matters, some matters are spiritual and can only be discerned by the spirit of God, she can only 'help' in her own strength but it going to take the healing power of Christ and their willingness for God to do a new work in them and then real and lasting changes can be made in the lifes of these men.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 20, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I have nothing against Iyanla but I can never understand why Christians go to the world for help in spiritual matters, some matters are spiritual and can only be discerned by the spirit of God, she can only 'help' in her own strength but it going to take the healing power of Christ and their willingness for God to do a new work in them and then real and lasting changes can be made in the lifes of these men.



"They" go to Iyanla because she 'pacifies' and consoles their sin.    After she pulls out their flooding emotions of their boo-hooing and apologies, she appeases and gives them _'lollipop permission'_ to 'feel' less guilty about being in sin with homosexuality.

Then she proceeds to 'bully' the family members to feel guilty and to accept it. 

I love Iyanla's compassion, she does truly care.  However she is not telling folks the truth about everything and this is extremely dangerous.    These men will continue in the gay lifestyle and more than likely end up with HIV /AIDS and delve deeper into the sin and depression.  

Homosexuality is not an awakening to life...it is a death path, spirit, soul and body.    However, Jesus took this sin, as all others, to the Cross and their deliverance from it has not been excluded. 

These men are not dwelling in God's truth, however God has indeed made this provision for them as He has for us all:

*Ephesians Chapter 1:*

1Paul, an apostle of Jesus Christ by the will of God, to the saints which are at Ephesus, and to the faithful in Christ Jesus:

2Grace be to you, and peace, from God our Father, and from the Lord Jesus Christ.
3Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who hath blessed us with all spiritual blessings in heavenly places in Christ:

*4According as he hath chosen us in him before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and without blame before him in love:*

5Having predestinated us unto the adoption of children by Jesus Christ to himself, according to the good pleasure of his will,
6To the praise of the glory of his grace, wherein he hath made us accepted in the beloved.

*7In whom we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, according to the riches of his grace;
8Wherein he hath abounded toward us in all wisdom and prudence;
9Having made known unto us the mystery of his will, according to his good pleasure which he hath purposed in himself:
*
10That in the dispensation of the fullness of times he might gather together in one all things in Christ, both which are in heaven, and which are on earth; even in him:

11In whom also we have obtained an inheritance, being predestinated according to the purpose of him who worketh all things after the counsel of his own will:

*12That we should be to the praise of his glory, who first trusted in Christ.*

*13In whom ye also trusted, after that ye heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation: in whom also after that ye believed, ye were sealed with that holy Spirit of promise,
*
14Which is the earnest of our inheritance until the redemption of the purchased possession, unto the praise of his glory.
15Wherefore I also, after I heard of your faith in the Lord Jesus, and love unto all the saints,

16Cease not to give thanks for you, making mention of you in my prayers;

*17That the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give unto you the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of him:*

*18The eyes of your understanding being enlightened; that ye may know what is the hope of his calling, and what the riches of the glory of his inheritance in the saints,

19And what is the exceeding greatness of his power to us-ward who believe, according to the working of his mighty power,*

20Which he wrought in Christ, when he raised him from the dead, and set him at his own right hand in the heavenly places,

21Far above all principality, and power, and might, and dominion, and every name that is named, not only in this world, but also in that which is to come:

22And hath put all things under his feet, and gave him to be the head over all things to the church,
23Which is his body, the fullness of him that filleth all in all.

_Ephesians 1..._


----------



## yodie (Sep 20, 2015)

I missed this episode.  Any links to watch it online?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 20, 2015)

yodie said:


> I missed this episode.  Any links to watch it online?


  Hi @yodie 

They're really 'milking' these episodes for all they can get.  The full episode isn't online yet, only clips that I was able to locate here:

http://www.oprah.com/own-iyanla-fix-my-life/Iyanla-Fix-My-Life-Returns-September-19-Video

The show re-airs this Saturday at 8:00 p.m. Eastern / 5:00 Pacific;  Episode 2 airs right after.  

Oh and get this... the lgbt is a sponsor on own's website.       These folks are working hard on giving life to this sin.    However, what they are attempting simply will not win.   The consequences of this lifestyle cannot be stifled nor erased.


----------



## yodie (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you @Shimmie.  You know they're gonna milk anything that makes Christians and the church look foolish.  Sadly, we provide them (people/media) with a lot of fodder.  Has lgbt always been a sponsor for Iyanla's show or are they just sponsoring this episode do you know?

This is just sad on so many levels.  I know not ALL churches are like this, but it seems that it's hidden all throughout the seams.  Right now I'm almost scared to date/marry anyone in the church.  This is my personal struggle.  I see so many gay men in leadership ...
Church men have never stepped up and done the right thing in relationships I've had with them.  It seems that most don't even look or approach and oftentimes they'll marry someone that doesn't know much about the bible or is even Christian...hey, as long as she looks good.  For years I've been told (from the pulpit) don't date a man that isn't in church, blah, blah, blah and the ones that aren't in church every Sunday, quoting scripture, talking about God 24/7...seem to treat me much better than the ones in church.  I'm seriously at a crossroads.  I feel like I've wasted so many years waiting for that man of God, not living with someone because it's sin, not having sex outside of marriage because it's sin, not having kids outside of marriage because it's wrong and now I look and wonder...what do I have to show for it?  I'm single and I have no children because I tried to do it the 'right way.'  This is just how I feel today.  I pray that God gives me another perspective because I truly dislike the way that I feel about all of it right now.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 20, 2015)

yodie said:


> Thank you @Shimmie.  You know they're gonna milk anything that makes Christians and the church look foolish.  Sadly, we provide them (people/media) with a lot of fodder.  Has lgbt always been a sponsor for Iyanla's show or are they just sponsoring this episode do you know?
> 
> This is just sad on so many levels.  I know not ALL churches are like this, but it seems that it's hidden all throughout the seams.  Right now I'm almost scared to date/marry anyone in the church.  This is my personal struggle.  I see so many gay men in leadership ...
> Church men have never stepped up and done the right thing in relationships I've had with them.  It seems that most don't even look or approach and oftentimes they'll marry someone that doesn't know much about the bible or is even Christian...hey, as long as she looks good.  For years I've been told (from the pulpit) don't date a man that isn't in church, blah, blah, blah and the ones that aren't in church every Sunday, quoting scripture, talking about God 24/7...seem to treat me much better than the ones in church.  I'm seriously at a crossroads.  I feel like I've wasted so many years waiting for that man of God, not living with someone because it's sin, not having sex outside of marriage because it's sin, not having kids outside of marriage because it's wrong and now I look and wonder...what do I have to show for it?  I'm single and I have no children because I tried to do it the 'right way.'  This is just how I feel today.  I pray that God gives me another perspective because I truly dislike the way that I feel about all of it right now.



@yodie, please don't give up.  Please don't.   God is truly faithful and your expectable of his Promises 'fulfilled' in your life shall not be disappointed.   Please don't give up. 

As for the lgbt sponsorship, it looks like it's for this series on gay pastors.   They need to mind their business, for the only thing they have to offer is keeping these men in bondage to gay sin.   

Have you noticed how 'on purpose' this show has profiled 'Black men only'?    It's all in making a ridicule of the Black Church.   In addition, the lgbt has no business in this as they are a white gay front who could care less about the Black community, let alone gay blacks and indeed the Black Church.

Their logo is here on this page beneath the promo pics of the gay episode.

http://www.oprah.com/own-iyanla-fix-my-life/Fix-My-Secret-Life-As-A-Gay-Pastor

This has absolutely nothing to do with the lgbt's.   Nothing!  They are trespassing and they had better move out before God's judgment hits them ahead of His schedule time for doing so.


----------



## yodie (Sep 20, 2015)

Love @Shimmie, a million times over.

Thank you for pointing it out how the series features only black men.  Just attacks all around.  Wow! No, I don't think lgbt is concerned with black men in general, but more so about further advancing their agenda and that logo is as big as my tummy right now from eating junk food.  Always an agenda!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 20, 2015)

yodie said:


> Love @Shimmie, a million times over.
> 
> *Thank you for pointing it out how the series features only black men.  Just attacks all around.  Wow!*
> 
> No, I don't think lgbt is concerned with black men in general, but more so about further advancing their agenda and that logo is as big as my tummy right now from eating junk food.  Always an agenda!



Lead of satan, they're 'after' the souls of young Black children who are not only being abused/molested, but the agenda is to 'wet' their innocence with curiosity, and to pull them into this unnatural sexual bondage and keep them there.    Kids, Teens, Tweens, (our future Black generation) are viewing these shows; as are their friends / peers are also viewing and the seeds of deception are being planted for them to be accepting of the gay lifestyle, to accept it as the norm and without conviction.  

The NAACP has fallen prey into their alliance and they've been duped into being ''tom'd" into allowing them to align their gay struggle the same as those of us of 'Color'.   

satan is a 'Master Deceiver'; he thrives upon entrapment.  

Jesus said... _"satan desireth to have you and to sift you as wheat..."_


----------



## mrselle (Sep 21, 2015)

I watched some of the episode.  I couldn't bring myself to watch the entire thing because I know that what she is doing and the agenda behind the show isn't right.  Most everything that Iyanla does comes across as ritualistic to me.  She uses the right buzz words to draw people in, but there is no anointing behind what she is doing.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 21, 2015)

mrselle said:


> I watched some of the episode.  I couldn't bring myself to watch the entire thing because I know that what she is doing and the agenda behind the show isn't right.  Most everything that Iyanla does comes across as ritualistic to me.  She uses the right buzz words to draw people in, but there is no anointing behind what she is doing.


 
Thanks so much for sharing this @mrselle

You are absolutely right on all points.   I'm watching the married pastor like a hawk.   You can see a strong spirit of arrogance in his sin.  

I kid you not, satan was right there, mocking God through him.   I'm discerning the source of this man's breakdown...his source of tears.   I believe it is a heavy conviction from God that he has been running from.

However, the supporters of gay sin will call it otherwise, that he cannot change being gay

I'll say this. He can never and will not ever find peace until he repents and leaves the sin of being gay.   There is no peace in that sin


----------



## momi (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes I watched a good portion of it.  I wonder why Iyanla feels she is qualified to even help these men?

ETA: By the way, for those who do not know Iyanla is a Yoruban Priestess.  I don't know much about it, but I am certain she is not a Christian.  

I believe these men are being used to make it appear that all pastors are gay or whoremongers and this is not the case at all.


----------



## momi (Sep 22, 2015)

Shimmie said:


> Hi @yodie
> 
> They're really 'milking' these episodes for all they can get.  The full episode isn't online yet, only clips that I was able to locate here:
> 
> ...



I guess that I shouldn't be surprised. Yes they definitely have an agenda - but God's word will not return void.  His long suffering is not eternal.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2015)

Part 2 of 3 on now.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2015)

This married man is ARROGANT !   He WANTS to be gay and have it his way!  

Iyanla, tells him, 'he's done nothing wrong...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 26, 2015)

what about the sin


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Sep 26, 2015)

I just want to know what happened after they came out to their congregations.  If they are still pastoring their flock as openly gay men then..........


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 26, 2015)

I know that they are separated but I wonder why would she be seeing someone else and still married a pastor wife and supposedly be saved


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> what about the sin


Exactly!   And she's misquoting scripture / twisting it to appease them living gay.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I know that they are separated but I wonder why would she be seeing someone else and still married a pastor wife and supposedly be saved


To feel validated as a woman desired by a man.    It's not right, but she was 'fighting' to feel loved as a woman by a man.  A real man.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2015)

TrulyBlessed said:


> I just want to know what happened after they came out to their congregations.  If they are still pastoring their flock as openly gay men then..........


It's messed up if they are still pastoring.   It's misleading too many precious souls.   They cannot be pastors.  They cannot continue to deny the sin that they are still in.   Iyanla is wrong, to tell them that they were born gay.  

There is no DNA for gay.   It's a spirit that they have to be delivered from


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2015)

If...looks...could...kill.

His wife is not having this mess and his is so proud of being gay....


----------



## mrselle (Sep 26, 2015)

I've recorded the last two episodes to go back and watch because I really want to be able to discuss this.

Watching the previews for the final part of this series and maybe my ears have deceived me, but it sounds like Iyanla cursed at somebody.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2015)

This married pastor is truly not repentant.     He's feels 'entitled' and he's not sorry for hurting her.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 26, 2015)

@Shimmie  quoting that scripture is only validating his sin ...she's is trying to get them to be honest and be true to themselves and those around him while that is all a part of the  deliverance process,   your sins must also be acknowledged and repentance is also necessary, but Iyanla is not looking at homosexuality as a sin only the lies and infidelity are wrong.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Sep 26, 2015)

Shimmie said:


> This married pastor is truly not repentant.     He's feels 'entitled' and he's not sorry for hurting her.



Thank you! Like you said earlier he's extremely arrogant and is predominately concerned about himself and his well being than hurting his loved one. He probably couldn't care less about the feelings of his congregation either. Probably became a pastor for the title and ego boost. He was in fetal position looking crazy when it was all about him and his feelings but with his wife/first lady/mother of his kids, it's like ok I hurt you now what, then tried to squeeze out a few tears on cue because he was supposed to.  He looks like a piece of work and has probably put her through more than just his affairs with men.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2015)

mrselle said:


> I've recorded the last two episodes to go back and watch because I really want to be able to discuss this.
> 
> Watching the previews for the final part of this series and maybe my ears have deceived me, but it sounds like Iyanla cursed at somebody.



I have to go back and review the recording.   I remember her saying to the married man that she wanted to smack (or slap) the taste out of his mouth.    

He needs it too.      That man is a heartless mess.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie  quoting that scripture is only validating his sin ...she's is trying to get them to be honest and be true to themselves and those around him while that is all a part of the  deliverance process,   your sins must also be acknowledged and repentance is also necessary, but Iyanla is not looking at homosexuality as a sin only the lies and infidelity are wrong.



This is so true.   And folks viewing this are applauding her for it.    I truly hate that she is lying about the Black Church by stating that the Church does not address this issue.    The truth is that we 'ARE' addressing the issue by calling it what it is... 'sin' as we do all other sin.    The issue is that 'they' want the Black Church to accept it and embrace the gay lifestyle.    They don't want us to call it sin.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2015)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Thank you! Like you said earlier he's extremely arrogant and is predominately concerned about himself and his well being than hurting his loved one. He probably couldn't care less about the feelings of his congregation either. Probably became a pastor for the title and ego boost.
> 
> He was in fetal position looking crazy when it was all about him and his feelings but with his wife/first lady/mother of his kids, it's like ok I hurt you now what, then tried to squeeze out a few tears on cue because he was supposed to.  He looks like a piece of work and has probably put her through more than just his affairs with men.



This man has a 'bad' spirit and it comes from 'gay pride' which is arrogance and narcissistic entitlement.    I mean, he won't even apologize to her.    His demeanor is not of God.  This man is self-absorbed, mean spirited, prideful and just plain uncaring.     

A real man of God, with the heart of God would fall on his face and cry unto this woman, his wife and beg for her forgiveness and repent with his whole heart.  

He has NO business in the pulpit.   None.       He is not living according to scripture in I Peter 3 nor in Ephesians 5.    He's full of pride and thinks he has it made in his sin.    Okay... let's see how far the devil takes him with it.

He needs a visitation from the Lord.   A straight up visitation to shake his mess up and set him straight in every sense of the word.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Sep 27, 2015)

Smh.  According to this article he wrote a few days ago, the church is to blame for the alarming rate of HIV/AIDS within the African American community. I will be in prayer for him and the growing number of like minded people.

http://www.advocate.com/6in10men/2015/9/24/high-cost-black-churchs-homophobia


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2015)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Smh.  According to this article he wrote a few days ago, the church is to blame for the alarming rate of HIV/AIDS within the African American community. I will be in prayer for him and the growing number of like minded people.
> 
> http://www.advocate.com/6in10men/2015/9/24/high-cost-black-churchs-homophobia


He will not take accountability for his sin.    How is the Church the blame when he's the one doing the deed that transmits HIV/AIDS?      We (the Church) did all we could to advise, counsel, love, embrace and warn folks about all of this, but it fell upon rebellious ears.  

And.....what was he doing to prevent HIV/AIDS as a 'quote/unquote' Pastor?    Really dude?  Really?     

I'm watching the replay of this episode now.    He's a mess.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 27, 2015)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Smh.  According to this article he wrote a few days ago, the church is to blame for the alarming rate of HIV/AIDS within the African American community. I will be in prayer for him and the growing number of like minded people.
> 
> http://www.advocate.com/6in10men/2015/9/24/high-cost-black-churchs-homophobia



Oh wow, I'm not surprised ...so that whole exercise of being on tv was fruitless.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Oh wow, I'm not surprised ...so that whole exercise of being on tv was fruitless.



This man is out of his mind.   The first commandment for any man of God is repentance; acknowledging and turning away from all sin.   He has a taste for and likes the acts of being gay.   He is not a man of God.   Not by any means.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2015)

A prayer for gay _'pastors' ...

From the Lord's Prayer: 

Matthew 6:9-13  (KJV)

9 After this manner therefore pray ye:

Our Father which art in heaven, Hallowed be thy name.

10 Thy kingdom come, Thy will be done in earth, as it is in heaven.

11 Give us this day our daily bread.

12 And forgive us our debts, as we forgive our debtors.

*13 And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil:*

*For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever*.

Amen.
_
*Key Words...*
_
*"Lead us not unto temptation, deliver us from evil...  

Thy kingdom come thy will be done, on earth, as it is in Heaven."   Amen.* 
_
Every Pastor knows that, God does not lead us into temptation, nor tempt us with evil,  He delivers.   Therefore, no one is born gay.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Sep 27, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Oh wow, I'm not surprised ...so that whole exercise of being on tv was fruitless.



Pretty much . They need a Christian to spiritually/biblically counsel them and hold them accountable for their sins.  Iyanla is not it.  As a matter of fact I would say this show has done more damage.  They are on Twitter estatic about the outpouring of support.  Too many enablers and the sad thing is there are people who will be inspired by their stories.

Eta: I would actually have some respect for them if they stepped down and lived their life in that they wouldn't have the platform to lead others astray but no these negroes are about the have my cake and eat it too life.  Very dangerous game to play but we all know God has the final say.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 27, 2015)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Pretty much . They need a Christian to spiritually/biblically counsel them and hold them accountable for their sins.  Iyanla is not it.  As a matter of fact I would say this show has done more damage.  They are on Twitter estatic about the outpouring of support.  Too many enablers and the sad thing is there are people who will be inspired by their stories.
> 
> Eta: I would actually have some respect for them if they stepped down and lived their life in that they wouldn't have the platform to lead others astray but no these negroes are about the have my cake and eat it too life.  Very dangerous game to play but we all know God has the final say.


ITA, I think some of these people purposely seek her out because they know she is not going to call them out on them being gay...

My biggest fear is that not enough deliverance is going on in the church..we are being taught the 7 steps to this, how to live our best life, how to grow our church how to be prosperous but we are not being taught that Jesus can deliver and he can set the captives free.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2015)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Pretty much . They need a Christian to spiritually/biblically counsel them and hold them accountable for their sins.  Iyanla is not it.  As a matter of fact I would say this show has done more damage.  They are on Twitter estatic about the outpouring of support.  Too many enablers and the sad thing is there are people who will be inspired by their stories.
> 
> Eta: I would actually have some respect for them if they stepped down and lived their life in that they wouldn't have the platform to lead others astray but no these negroes are about the have my cake and eat it too life.  Very dangerous game to play but we all know God has the final say.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ITA, I think some of these people purposely seek her out because they know she is not going to call them out on them being gay...
> 
> My biggest fear is that not enough deliverance is going on in the church..we are being taught the 7 steps to this, how to live our best life, how to grow our church how to be prosperous but we are not being taught that Jesus can deliver and he can set the captives free.



Iyanla is in this because this is 'all' she has that makes her feel important.    She's in 'her moment'... folks are giving her praise.   She has Oprah on her side.  

I like her compassion, however she's not truly helping people by keeping them in their sin.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Sep 29, 2015)

mrselle said:


> I watched some of the episode.  I couldn't bring myself to watch the entire thing because I know that what she is doing and the agenda behind the show isn't right.  Most everything that Iyanla does comes across as ritualistic to me.  She uses the right buzz words to draw people in, but there is no anointing behind what she is doing.


Iyanla's brand of "help" rubs me the wrong way for exactly the reasons that you and Shimmie have stated. I remember watching the 3 part episode where she tried to "fix" the man who had 30+ children by an inordinate number of women. I watched just to see what help she would indeed offer. I wanted to see if she would talk about God. Briefly, she talked about doing what was spiritually right in regards to the way children should be brought into the world. She started out by saying to one particular man in a forum discussion, that he needed to only produce children in marriage. Then she said, well... at least living together and committed. Come on now...you can't talk about producing children in the way God intended and then also mention living together and call that committed as if it's equivalent to marriage! In addition, Iyanla spent most of her time berating the man for his promiscuity (and yes, the was/is wrong for his behavior). However, she acted like the women were only victims, as if they were not just as culpable as the man they reproduced with (some had multiple children with this man). Iyanla does not speak Biblical truth to anyone on the show. People need to be held accountable for their actions and told the truth about sin in addition to being told that God loves them. The good news is not complete when all of the parts are not present. 

The problem with Iyanla's show is that people really believe that she can fix them. Well, we know that isn't possible. Only God can do what Iyanla is claiming to do.


----------



## mrselle (Sep 30, 2015)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Iyanla's brand of "help" rubs me the wrong way for exactly the reasons that you and Shimmie have stated. I remember watching the 3 part episode where she tried to "fix" the man who had 30+ children by an inordinate number of women. I watched just to see what help she would indeed offer. I wanted to see if she would talk about God. Briefly, she talked about doing what was spiritually right in regards to the way children should be brought into the world. She started out by saying to one particular man in a forum discussion, that he needed to only produce children in marriage. Then she said, well... at least living together and committed. Come on now...you can't talk about producing children in the way God intended and then also mention living together and call that committed as if it's equivalent to marriage! In addition, Iyanla spent most of her time berating the man for his promiscuity (and yes, the was/is wrong for his behavior). However, she acted like the women were only victims, as if they were not just as culpable as the man they reproduced with (some had multiple children with this man). Iyanla does not speak Biblical truth to anyone on the show. People need to be held accountable for their actions and told the truth about sin in addition to being told that God loves them. The good news is not complete when all of the parts are not present.
> 
> *The problem with Iyanla's show is that people really believe that she can fix them. Well, we know that isn't possible. Only God can do what Iyanla is claiming to do.*



From what I've read, Iyanla spends 48 hours....72 hours max....with these people.  The vast majority of families with the types of problems she covers on this show require far more than a weekend to "fix" and she isn't qualified to give the kind of therapy these people require.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Sep 30, 2015)

mrselle said:


> I watched some of the episode.  I couldn't bring myself to watch the entire thing because I know that what she is doing and the agenda behind the show isn't right.  Most everything that Iyanla does comes across as ritualistic to me.  She uses the right buzz words to draw people in, but there is no anointing behind what she is doing.



Exactly. And iyanla vanzant is NOT Christian. I forget what religion she is, but she refers to god (little g on purpose), as He/She and Mother Earth. Why would a pastor knowingly seek advice of a non Christian. That's a big part of the problem right there.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 30, 2015)

Godsdaughter001 said:


> Exactly. And iyanla vanzant is NOT Christian. I forget what religion she is, but she refers to god (little g on purpose), as He/She and Mother Earth.
> 
> *Why would a pastor knowingly seek advice of a non Christian. That's a big part of the problem right there*.



Exactly!    A sincere Christian would not pacify his gay lifestyle.  Iyanla not only pacifies it, but gives them 'permission' to continue.   She also belittles those who are living the truth of God so that 'they' (the ones gay) feel vindicated and validated even more.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 3, 2015)

Where's @Shimmie part 3?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 3, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Where's @Shimmie part 3?


It's on now.  I was watching HGTV "Property Brothers" renovations.    

I'm here for it, part 3...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 3, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmmm   

That's all I got...is  hmmmmmmm


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 3, 2015)

Why are they lying about the Church holding them back?

Quote:  _"They" (the Church) don't want you to be 'out' and gay"
_
Stop twisting the truth ...  the Truth is that the Word of God does not condone homosexuality and instead of yielding to the truth of God's word, these folks (Iyanla and these pastors) are instead blaming the Church for these men's sin.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 3, 2015)

He DID betray his children by being gay.   He did.   He stole trust from them.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 3, 2015)

Oddly enough I can't watch OWN tonight the channel is not coming in properly all other channel are comin  in fine.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 3, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Oddly enough I can't watch OWN tonight the channel is not coming in properly all other channel are comin  in fine.


Wowwwww.    That's incredible.     Your area was also in the midst of Joaquin.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 3, 2015)

Shimmie said:


> Wowwwww.    That's incredible.     Your area was also in the midst of Joaquin.



Some neighboring family islands were hit badly, heard that there has been lost of life but not sure how many people.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 3, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Some neighboring family islands were hit badly, heard that there has been lost of life but not sure how many people.


I'm very sorry to hear that.  My heart has been in prayer for you all along.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 3, 2015)

Shimmie said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that.  My heart has been in prayer for you all along.



Thank you I so appreciate of your prayers.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 3, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Thank you I'm so appreciate of your prayers.


Me as well of your love and prayers.   Me as well.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 3, 2015)

Part 3 of the series was nothing that we didn't expect.   No acknowledgment of God's word regarding homosexuality as sin.    This is such a mess.    

I was happy to see the love of Derrick's family for him.  It was genuine.   However, they were not allowed to feel validated for seeing this for what it is...sin.    They weren't given that freedom to do so.   They were made to feel that it was wrong and unloving of their son and brother, which is far from the truth.  

Of course, they displayed two Church members from Derrick's congregation who called the lifestyle a sin, as 'hateful', which they were not.      And those who supported him as loving and kind.   But then, are we surprised?   This was the entire objective of this series from the very beginning, which was to validate the sin and discredit God's Word. 

Sad:      Just sad


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 4, 2015)

^^^^
My research leads me to believe that was NOT his actual church nor congregation.....the name of the church I googled and it is very accepting of gay/lesbians his name is not listed anywhere on the website and all staff and ministers are white.......Pastor Derek FB page says he lives in Cincinnatti...some portions of  the show is scripted.....we don't know if he really has a church and we don't know how accepting or not that they were.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> ^^^^
> My research leads me to believe that was NOT his actual church nor congregation.....the name of the church I googled and it is very accepting of gay/lesbians his name is not listed anywhere on the website and all staff and ministers are white.......Pastor Derek FB page says he lives in Cincinnatti...some portions of  the show is scripted.....we don't know if he really has a church and we don't know how accepting or not that they were.


@MzRhonda, thank you so much for this.

But...why on earth would 'they' (on OWN) lie (fabricate) elements of this story knowing that folks could so easily expose the truth?   Why would 'OWN' take that risk against their integrity?

It's one thing for them to support the gay lifestyle, but why lie?  Just say you support it. 

Of course the answer is that there is an 'agenda' with the media to support the sin and to 'silence' the Church, but why Oprah?  Why would she stoop so low as to fabricate?  I would hope that she had far more integrity to not do so nor approve of this.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 4, 2015)

Shimmie said:


> @MzRhonda, thank you so much for this.
> 
> But...why on earth would 'they' (on OWN) lie (fabricate) elements of this story knowing that folks could so easily expose the truth?   Why would 'OWN' take that risk against their integrity?
> 
> ...



They might not have meant for the church name to get out there.......they never said the name of either of the churches......I only saw the name on the building as they were walking in. I googled to see if he was still there and nothing about that church matches him....it matches that the church is accepting and possibly why they agreed to be a "prop" and welcoming.

ETA: Church website http://douglassblvdcc.com/


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> They might not have meant for the church name to get out there.......they never said the name of either of the churches......I only saw the name on the building as they were walking in. I googled to see if he was still there and nothing about that church matches him....it matches that the church is accepting and possibly why they agreed to be a "prop" and welcoming.
> 
> ETA: Church website http://douglassblvdcc.com/



I just went back to the article noted up thread via the 'Mitchel' guy that Iyanla interviewed who blames the Black Church for the high HIV/AIDS rate in the Black community.   This man is not only delusional but this twitter post of his when mentions 'young boys' truly scares me.

He opens his post with 'accepting our young boys'.....   It's dated March 4th, a few posts down the page and it's been zoomed in size for emphasis.    

https://twitter.com/mastermindwithm

 *Mitchell Jones* ‏@*MastermindwithM*  Mar 4
Accepting Our Boys,  Uplifting Our Men: Loving Unconditionally to End the Spread of HIV/AIDS http://www.huffingtonpost.com/verneda-white/accepting-our-boys-uplifting-our-men-loving-unconditionally-to-end-the-spread-of-hivaids_b_6768456.html… via @*blackvoices*

-------------------------
This message smells horridly of recruiting young boys into homosexuality.   They are not 'born that way.      This man is just evil.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 4, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> They might not have meant for the church name to get out there.......they never said the name of either of the churches......I only saw the name on the building as they were walking in. I googled to see if he was still there and nothing about that church matches him....it matches that the church is accepting and possibly why they agreed to be a "prop" and welcoming.





Shimmie said:


> I just went back to the article noted up thread via the 'Mitchel' guy that Iyanla interviewed who blames the Black Church for the high HIV/AIDS rate in the Black community.   This man is not only delusional but this twitter post of his when mentions 'young boys' truly scares me.
> 
> He opens his post with 'accepting our young boys'.....   It's dated March 4th, a few posts down the page and it's been zoomed in size for emphasis.
> 
> ...



Ok and this man lives in Virginia and grew up in Virginia...how they heck did it appear as though he lived in Kentucky and pastored a church there.   I know when Iyanla visited he and his ex wife on the 3rd show I think she said she was in Virginia.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> Ok and this man lives in Virginia and grew up in Virginia...how they heck did it appear as though he lived in Kentucky and pastored a church there.   I know when Iyanla visited he and his ex wife on the 3rd show I think she said she was in Virginia.



I deleted all three of the recordings of the show, so I have to review them on Demand.  

I just remember when Iyanla was in  her car, she mentioned that she doesn't usually do this.... as she was returning to_ Kentucky_.  That was the 'safe house' where she met with everyone.   

I need to go back and review the shows for clarity. 

As much as I disagree with Iyanla's and Oprah's platform, I still don't want them to be among those who are low down and dirty for ratings.       I'm praying for them as they have far too much to offer if they were on the right side of God and His Word.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 4, 2015)

I found several church names for Mitchel in Virginia and several youtube videos from 2009.


I can't find a current church for him looks like he has his own trucking company per his linkedin account.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> I found several church names for Mitchel in Virginia and several youtube videos from 2009.
> 
> 
> I can't find a current church for him looks like he has his own trucking company per his linkedin account.



Trucking company?   That's interesting.    Even in the article up thread, no Church was mentioned that Mitchell is a pastor of.  

Perhaps he was 'dismissed' or sat down? ? ?

You reminded me of something.   On Iyanla's show, she never mentioned to Mitchell about 'confessing' being gay to 'his' congregation, only Derek.     Yet, the show gives the impression that he pastor's a Church.    

Hmmmmmmm....

This show's format seems more and more like a pretense.   I really don't want to see Oprah and Iyanla mixed up in something like this.   Their platform is already based upon a falsehood, they don't need to make it worse by having their integrity smeared, by prearranged untrue formats of their shows.    

I noticed at the end of the show, Iyanla had his two brothers come in to show their support of both his ex-wife and him.    She recommended family counseling for the sake of the children, yet in the ending credits, it said that neither of them followed through with the counseling.

This man is just set on being gay.   He loves it and defends it.   He's dangerous and should not be around children because his beliefs are too dangerous to their souls.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 4, 2015)

@Shimmie  it's too late for that Oprah and Iyanla have been mixed up for years and have mixed others up along the way...we can pray that God removed the scales from their eyes.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie  it's too late for that Oprah and Iyanla have been mixed up for years and have mixed others up along the way...we can pray that God removed the scales from their eyes.



I know, you're right Healthy Hair, spiritually these women are far from God and His Word...mixed up, messed up, deceived and deceiving others.  

I hate to think of them creating false storylines just to have a show.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie  it's too late for that Oprah and Iyanla have been mixed up for years and have mixed others up along the way...we can pray that God removed the scales from their eyes.





Shimmie said:


> I know, you're right Healthy Hair, spiritually these women are far from God and His Word...mixed up, messed up, deceived and deceiving others.
> 
> I hate to think of them creating false storylines just to have a show.



ETA:   I 'expected' them to go full throttle to validate the gay lifestyle.   That's a given.   I just didn't expect them to falsify the facts of the backgrounds of these men just to have a show.

I hope I'm making sense here.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 4, 2015)

@Shimmie no I understand completely

I guess they wouldn't consider it falsifying, what they might be doing is protecting the members  (his members May not want to be a part of this nonsense) and location of the church...the Pastors 'came out' not the church...it's sad, but we can expect more of this.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 4, 2015)

@Shimmie did you watch when the Pace sister s where on, the only one missing was LeShaun they didn't even mention her it made me feel that she didn't want to be a part of it.

It was heart wrenching , to be in church all those years and still be bound up...they suffered a lot of sexual abuse not to mention strict Christian beliefs, their parents knew about at least one of the abuse and seemingly did nothing to help.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie did you watch when the Pace sister s where on, the only one missing was LeShaun they didn't even mention her it made me feel that she didn't want to be a part of it.
> 
> It was heart wrenching , to be in church all those years and still be bound up...they suffered a lot of sexual abuse not to mention strict Christian beliefs, their parents knew about at least one of the abuse and seemingly did nothing to help.



I didn't see that episode...  from what you've shared I can't imagine how painful it was for them.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 4, 2015)

Shimmie said:


> I didn't see that episode...  from what you've shared I can't imagine how painful it was for them.



And very painful to watch in retrospect, I think they took the show because one of the sisters is gay she is the one that reached out to Iyanla for help...I believe that some of their weight issues stem from their childhood abuse.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> And very painful to watch in retrospect, I think they took the show because one of the sisters is gay she is the one that reached out to Iyanla for help...I believe that some of their weight issues stem from their childhood abuse.



Oh my... sexual abuse has very deep pain that has so many manifestations showing how deeply the victim is suffering.   They were never allowed to express their pain, let alone grieve from the process and receive their healing.  

From the viewing you saw, these women were never vindicated, never protected from the criminals who violated them and their virtue.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 5, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie did you watch when the Pace sister s where on, the only one missing was LeShaun they didn't even mention her it made me feel that she didn't want to be a part of it.
> 
> It was heart wrenching , to be in church all those years and still be bound up...they suffered a lot of sexual abuse not to mention strict Christian beliefs, their parents knew about at least one of the abuse and seemingly did nothing to help.


Yes that was such a sad show and isn't one of the sisters gay?


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 5, 2015)

Shimmie said:


> Oh my... sexual abuse has very deep pain that has so many manifestations showing how deeply the victim is suffering.   They were never allowed to express their pain, let alone grieve from the process and receive their healing.
> 
> From the viewing you saw, these women were never vindicated, never protected from the criminals who violated them and their virtue.


You notice how many of the gay/lesbians were sexually abused as children but they or "people" say that was not what "caused" their "gayness" I often wonder if that terrible experience assisted in the lifestyle they now chose....they feel damaged, hurt, ashamed, feel as though no man or woman would want them after being abused by a person of the same sex.......I dunno I often wonder about that......Pastor Derek and one of the Pace sisters even Donnie McClurkin.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> You notice how many of the gay/lesbians were sexually abused as children but they or "people" say that was not what "caused" their "gayness" I often wonder if
> 
> ...*that terrible experience assisted in the lifestyle they now chose....they feel damaged, hurt, ashamed, feel as though no man or woman would want them after being abused by a person of the same sex.......*
> 
> I dunno I often wonder about that......Pastor Derek and one of the Pace sisters even Donnie McClurkin.



@MzRhonda,

You shared this so beautifully.  God is going to lead someone here to read your words and it will be the answer to their 'why' and they will be free to move on with God's love and healing and complete deliverance.   So many in this life are hurting so deeply because they can't get past the 'why'.     Now they will know...why.

These children are having a sexual awareness being forced upon them long before they even have an understanding of what sex is or even knew it existed, upon them... it's stolen innocence.  

Molested children know that someone who is very bad is doing something very bad to them, the bad feelings inside follow; of course there's more, yet...

Jesus still delivers in all of His love...


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 8, 2015)

I had another thought today.......there are so many black gay men in the church in some capacity-----pastors or "ministers" of music, gospel singers etc.........why do you think they turn to God and the church? also I don't see as many white gay men in the church in the "leadership" positions as I do black gay men (perhaps they are very low key)

Perhaps this is a discussion for its own thread.


----------

